# 20" Crescent Tandem Bicycle



## jrapoza (Sep 14, 2022)

The bicycle, appears to be an original 20 inch tandem.

You be the judge.  If you need more pictures please let me know.

I know one sold at Copake for 5K and it was a repaint.

I guess I did not do the last DOND correctly by adding a opening price.

I am going to, or attempt to, sell all bicycle in the DOND Forum, so please keep watching.

As they sell I will list another one.

Thank you

Shipping is at cost to your location.   Thank you.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 14, 2022)

@sm2501


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 14, 2022)

$750


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 14, 2022)

$1000


----------



## jrapoza (Sep 14, 2022)

No Deal. Thank you.


----------



## toyman (Sep 14, 2022)

$1500


----------



## jrapoza (Sep 14, 2022)

We are getting there.  Thank you ND..


----------



## jrapoza (Sep 15, 2022)

I guess there is no other interest in this bicycle thank you.


----------



## Rustngrease (Sep 15, 2022)

2k


----------



## jrapoza (Sep 15, 2022)

Thank you but no deal.


----------



## cr250mark (Sep 15, 2022)

BTW : Killer original paint tandem


I was thinking about a 1700 which I thought was a solid offer prior to a 2k offer being made and declined , . this would be a great partner to the 20” tandem I have

Based on making a offer would I be correct in saying this.
This is what I was basing my offer on :

Front grips look like repop back are incorrect
Looks like 1 wheel has been swapped out
Pedals look to be newer plastic
Rear axle nut looks newer could be wrong ( maybe  came with mismatched wheel ) and pending on rear hub it’s equipt with might or might not of had a coaster .

All the important stuff is present and looks good , even though these other item would be expensive once accumulated to make as original as possible to match the rest.

GLWS
MARK


----------



## jrapoza (Sep 17, 2022)

Available at Copake.  Along with all my other early bicycles. 

Thank you.


----------

